# undercar detail



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

after doing this last year to my mondeo, thought i would do it again this year & put even more effort into it










mondeo 2.5 v6 zetec s saloon

stardust silver

built 18 june 2001

first reg july 2002

im owner number 5 owned almost 3 years





























































































































































































































































chassis & floor, cleaned & painted, 
exhaust painted with heat paint

all done for another year


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

:doublesho
you have to much free time!! :lol:

Looks awesome!


----------



## s4boy (Feb 3, 2009)

amazing......I take my hat off to you....but you need to get outmore..only joking
its spot on......


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Superb results wait till it goes for its mot the inspector will probly fall over :thumb:


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

thanks, have to do most of this when wife not around as she had enough lol

should also say car has 46k on the clock, & all the bits under there are what it left the factory even exhaust


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

dps1973 said:


> Superb results wait till it goes for its mot the inspector will probly fall over :thumb:


thanks
mot was in june, they were in shock then & that was before i painted the floor lol

will have some more exciting post coming soon, enginebay & archclean

was thinking of doing concours this year


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

kingkong said:


> thanks
> mot was in june, they were in shock then & that was before i painted the floor lol
> 
> will have some more exciting post coming soon, enginebay & archclean
> ...


I would well worth doing :thumb:


----------



## waynevr6 (Jun 11, 2008)

What products did you use?


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

excellent work but it begs the question ... but why lol 
One drive and itll be dirty again ...


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Great attention to detail right there! :thumb:


----------



## flyboy-ben (Mar 1, 2009)

looks awesome. I'm gonna have to do this to mine before the shows.

But 2 back boxes for only one tailpipe?


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I remember the detail you done last year on the Mondeo, I was in shock then but now I'm in awe! :thumb:

Just outta interest how did you paint the underneath? I mean did you have access to a lift or did you use axle stands etc and lay on your back?


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

martyp said:


> I remember the detail you done last year on the Mondeo, I was in shock then but now I'm in awe! :thumb:
> 
> Just outta interest how did you paint the underneath? I mean did you have access to a lift or did you use axle stands etc and lay on your back?


thanks

just lay on my back & fight vertigo lol, there is alot of space under there, so big to , need to get a smaller car :lol:


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

flyboy-ben said:


> looks awesome. I'm gonna have to do this to mine before the shows.
> 
> But 2 back boxes for only one tailpipe?


thanks

only one tailpipe, but has to back boxes to make the v6 quiet


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Absolutely superb, a lot of hard work gone into that! :thumb:


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

Scoobr said:


> Absolutely superb, a lot of hard work gone into that! :thumb:


thanks & have the wounds to show lol


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice work, makes a change to see something like this:thumb:


----------



## Liam (Nov 22, 2008)

Think that is a bit ott! 

But each to their own i suppose...


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

kingkong said:


> thanks
> 
> just lay on my back & fight vertigo lol, there is alot of space under there, so big to , need to get a smaller car :lol:


Wow, hats of you you man and thanks for replying! :thumb:

I'm guessing you did lift the car up though, I was struggling to get under my Jeep and that's a lot higher than your car! I'd love to do that though, especially to get the comments come MOT/Service time.


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

martyp said:


> Wow, hats of you you man and thanks for replying! :thumb:
> 
> I'm guessing you did lift the car up though, I was struggling to get under my Jeep and that's a lot higher than your car! I'd love to do that though, especially to get the comments come MOT/Service time.


no joke i layed under there to do this, had some long paintbrushes, did get some strange looks from the folks working past

brushes used no bigger then 1/2" to

next time im under there i get the wife to take a photo lol


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

we have so much in common!

ford ka 54 plat 19k









clio 182 05 23k

















we really need to get out more! yours is even better than mine id say! LOL

i do use both my cars daily! (clio not so much)

what did you paint the floor with???!! have some paint mixed on brush on????!!

 great pics mate keep it up!!!!!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

nice work. i have just started stripping the under side of my e30 for a proper clean up
it,s gonna take a while lol


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

You guys are poisoning my mind! :lol:

I'm thinking of maybe doing this next Spring. I was planning on doing just the fuel tank and suspension support/wishbones etc, but maybe the whole undercarriage isn't that bad an idea! 

Paint used, time taken and ease of cleaning would be great to know. 
I only do about 2k miles a year so I'm hoping maybe every 6/12 months a simple APC/Degrease mix would bring it back?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

looks amazing, nice one!:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Excellent job mate!! wish mine looked that good, lol. :thumb:


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

PTAV said:


> we have so much in common!
> 
> ford ka 54 plat 19k
> 
> ...


remember your the guy i got my inspiration from:thumb:

just smooooooooth silver hamerite, looks factory in my mind


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

martyp said:


> You guys are poisoning my mind! :lol:
> 
> I'm thinking of maybe doing this next Spring. I was planning on doing just the fuel tank and suspension support/wishbones etc, but maybe the whole undercarriage isn't that bad an idea!
> 
> ...


once u start u can t stop, do a little bit take some photos, then u see all the other bits that u said u were not going to do & they look awful so u carry on going till u done the whole thing


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow mate good detail:thumb: Nice Mondeo to mate


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice

:thumb:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

kingkong said:


> remember your the guy i got my inspiration from:thumb:
> 
> just smooooooooth silver hamerite, looks factory in my mind


old habits die hard (when i was 18, 10 years ago)


















been there before with hammerite! (blue of course)

if only hammerite did orange!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

That is one seriously silver Mondeo Zetec.... just love the 2.5 engines too!!!
Really nice intensive work, well done!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice........ nice to see something different


----------



## Supercop (Sep 11, 2008)

I can only wish i had the time to do such an in depth detail! Excellent work!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

mad as a hater bud but very nice inded looks the dogs know realy is good work there


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

PTAV said:


> old habits die hard (when i was 18, 10 years ago)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that makes u same age as me :thumb:

would like a car that small to clean:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

That's beyond dedication! 

Good job!


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

kingkong said:


> that makes u same age as me :thumb:
> 
> would like a car that small to clean:lol::lol::lol:


should have kept it! 
(didnt know you were my age)


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

PTAV said:


> should have kept it!
> (didnt know you were my age)


wish my fiesta looked like that 10 years ago :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

still looking good:driver:


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Must be a ford thing ,heres my cortina ,i do mine every week if it has been a muddy show field,keep up the good work















:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

even though i appreciate the effort that goes into it i think its waste of time as its like doing arches.. they get dirty in 5 mins again LOL!


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

That is just fantastic :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

This is inspriring! I think I need to do it to mine! Where did you get your paint from?


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks very good under there. 

Certainly not your average Mondeo:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

thanks all:thumb:


----------



## 106rallye (May 12, 2008)

Awsome work there mate, makes me laugh when people say 'too far and ott', why is it?, jelously maybe? the fact is it looks awsome and the guy with the 182 is my hero , ive got a 172 cup, only had it for a week and the arches are all done. Underside next i think


----------



## Raz (Jun 18, 2009)

Great effort Kong...really respectable. 

For those who are saying 'OTT/you have too much time on your hands' yadda yadda yadda...what Kong has done is keep the underside of his car clean, meaning rust prevention on the car is going to be very minimal, meaning a longer life.

Again dude, great work...I have been thinking about doing this for some time, but never researched properly enough


----------



## rolspoles (Jul 17, 2009)

Woe that must have taken ages! Looks awesome, how long will it stay like that?


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Gob smacked!!

All cars photographed in this thread are amasing


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

rolspoles said:


> Woe that must have taken ages! Looks awesome, how long will it stay like that?


not seen rain since april, will only venture out in winter when dry etc


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Talk about above and beyond ! That is work of the highest quality and the level of attention to detail is simply stunning :thumb:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

That's superb mate! I plan on doing this to my cars when i get the right skills in order to carry it out. My 309 rear beam will take some effort!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh my god


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

thanks all:thumb:


----------

